# Any furs in boston area?



## RebelWolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Bi Wolf here looking to meet furs in my area.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

i use to live in Rhodeisland  tho i didnt know i was furry then


----------



## Sean Wolfe (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh hey, I'm not the only furry in Taxachusetts

Yeah, I was looking into Going to FAU but lack the cash. That and all the Newark area hotels are probably sold out.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 15, 2008)

On the second Saturday of each month, there's a furry lunch-meet at the Fire + Ice Restaurant at 205 Berkeley St. in Boston. It usually draws anywhere between 10-16 people. We tend to meet in the downstairs area, and then go upstairs around quarter past twelve or when we feel that everyone who's probably coming has arrived.

The next lunch meet, barring any unforseen schedule changes, should take place on August 9th at noon.

Just a piece of advice: threads like this one (i.e., "looking to meet other furs") should probably be posted in a different part of the forum, like in "The Den" section, or "Introductions". This section is for discussing furry conventions.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

need to find some one if i deside to go visit my folks  in the newengland area who i could crash with  for a bit


----------

